# (CLOSED)Katt crafting a shell stool



## AutomationAir (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning! Katt just began crafting a shell stool. I'm allowing 3 visitors at the time. Please use the queue and comment here when you join so the post gets bumped. I'll be around if you have questions! Tips never expected, always appreciated (current most wanted: zen style stone DIY, western style stone DIY; bells, NMT, hybrids always appreciated)

https://turnip.exchange/island/d733f51f

Rules:
- Do not pick or trample flowers. I know it's tempting, but don't.
- Do not take anything
- Be respectful of others coming or going
- USE THE AIRPORT TO LEAVE!

Other info:
- I can craft all sakura recipes if you bring the materials. I can also craft ironwood kitchenettes, ironwood cupboards, and cutting boards.


----------



## Minth (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe <3


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come in please?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2020)

Tysm! Left some hybrid mums near Katt’s house : )


----------



## Mick (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes please! I need this. I only got one from a villager, but I want more turtles on my beach. 


Spoiler


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 17, 2020)

I have been added to the Queue ^^


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes please! I need this. I only got one from a villager, but I want more turtles on my beach.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


omg, I haven't crafted it yet so I didn't know it could be customized. That is so cute!


----------



## Saphi (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Mick (Apr 17, 2020)

AutomationAir said:


> omg, I haven't crafted it yet so I didn't know it could be customized. That is so cute!


It's a custom design that I made, you just put the stool on top! It works pretty well as long as you don't go too far down in front of it 

For anyone that wants to grab it:


Spoiler


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 17, 2020)

Mick said:


> It's a custom design that I made, you just put the stool on top! It works pretty well as long as you don't go too far down in front of it
> 
> For anyone that wants to grab it:
> 
> ...


Very creative! Thanks for the code!


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 17, 2020)

may I come, too C: ?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for letting me stop by for the recipe. 
I planted two pink cosmos for you! I didn't know where else to put them so I just planted them next to the other flowers, hope that's okay.


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 17, 2020)

Squirrel Detective said:


> may I come, too C: ?


Sure! Use the queue link above and you'll get the code once it's your turn 



Alicia said:


> Thanks for letting me stop by for the recipe.
> I planted two pink cosmos for you! I didn't know where else to put them so I just planted them next to the other flowers, hope that's okay.


That's fine! Thank you!


----------

